# Couriers for ebay items



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anyone who uses Ebay or otherwise know of any good and cheapish couriers?? I'm selling a pushchair and trying to work out the best way to wrap and send,  How do they work out the price is weight or size?


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmmm..not sure actually.  Might be worth looking on the parcelforce website?  Or a general search on the yellow pages for couriers in your area.

Tracy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Parcelforce are probably your best bet for a one off. We just sent a big parcel back to empire direct with parcelforce and it was £10 which seemed quite good considering the size (a dishwasher door).


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

My hubby uses couriers daily so I will ask him

In the meantime: Prices do vary so its worth ''shopping around''

UPS, Pharos, Parcelforce

Price is worked out by destination, weight & size. When looking at the price make sure that insurance is covered.

We used to send pushchairs. Try and get a box if you can. Otherwise its bubble wrap & corregated card. Make sure you label well

Will get back to you later

Jxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.parcel2go.com are ok... just wrap it well


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I looked at parcels to go. I did put it on Ebay collection only but had so many questions about shipping thought I'd look into it but now may have a local buyer, which would solve the problem


----------

